# Head Hunted Qatar



## PasturesNew1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Great Website !. 

I'm in the UK currently and have been head hunted for a position in Qatar. 
Whilst I will of course do my own research I would be grateful to hear from any seasoned expats in the region. Offer on the table is - 

£40,000 pa Tax Free package plus Medical, Life & Accident Insurance, Pension, Annual Flights and Annual Bonus.

The Agent in the region is giving it the big sell naturally but I'm not so sure that the package is that great though I'm being told that Qatar is significantly cheaper than Dubai in terms of cost of living etc... 

Additionally would appreciate any recommendations on jobsites in Dubai & UAE to peruse for IT/Banking jobs in the region. 

If you need any advice on working in Europe or Asia then ask away as I lived and worked in these regions myself. 

Thanks v much

PasturesNew1


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

I do not know if this thread is still relevant,but I will post anyway in case somebody else needs info.
40.000pounds per year is, IMO, not a good salary. But of course, it depends on what you make where you are now. Is it worth it for you?

I see from your post that housing is not included in your deal. Depending on what you are looking for, a small flat costs about 6000QR per month, a 3 bed villa in a compound is about 12000 QR per month and from there it goes upwards. There are of course cheaper places, but you get what you pay for. 
Do you have children? School places in good Western schools are expensive and hard to come by. If your company has spaces, which some companies do, you are lucky.

Be advised, Qatar is NOT cheaper than Dubai. There is a lot less on offer, but what there is, costs the same or more, due to Dubai having more on offer and therefore better deals.

It all depends on the lifestyle you are aiming for.


----------



## edwardsclan (Apr 19, 2010)

If you're asking yourself whether a particular pay package being offered is "worth it", you must consider your before and after tax earnings in your home country.

If a potential employer is paying market rates for your position, plus housing, plus other benefits, then it's a good deal. You save on the tax bill, and your housing is paid for. There is no other reason for westerners to work in the ME except to put away a nest egg.

Use the above as a baseline for determining where to raise (or lower) the remuneration bar, and you're off to good start.


----------

